# Bad attitude



## thirty (Dec 28, 2012)

It started last year, about the end of last year. I noticed my husband been calling in on his work. I thought he was just excited and wanted to be by my side to help me with because I was pregnant with our second child. So I let it go even if in against it. Then he transferred from one job to another and can't seem to find what job his looking for. 

Then I gave birth, things stared to get worse too. We needed money to pay for our bills, his parents were there helping us, and we sold our stuffs little by little so it could cover for the bills. 

Then he keep saying the he will focus on his job and will not call in anymore. I trusted him since we had a talk and he seems like he did regret what we went through, we lost almost all of our valuable things. Now after about three months his acting up again. I'm getting tired of watching things fall apart. His parents financial situation is getting affected because they kept helping us. I wanted to help and work myself but I cant because there is no one who can take care of the kids.

Most of the time I blame his attitude (his negativity, laziness, not motivated, low self esteem). I blame his attitude that he got from the mothers side.

I dont want thia to be the root of why we need to go on our separate ways. Because despite of his bad side, I love him. But its tiring to see that he cant fulfill his father duty. And I want to have a good life, and to provide what my kids needed.


----------

